# Updated with link of pic -  what is this wrap?



## lillybella (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Does anyone recognize what this soap in the link is wrapped in? 
I think it is very attractive, but I can't imagine what it is. 

It looks like the soap is wrapped in lace. 
This is the link for the picture:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/66491443/ro ... uxury-soap

Any ideas on what this wrap is?

Thank you,
lily


----------



## Fullamoon (Mar 22, 2011)

*Paper Lace*

I googled "paper lace" images and found many variations, but when I clicked on many, the links said oops not found. ...until I came across this one - it's pennants for a party but you could use them to wrap soap. There are also white ones.

http://www.dressmyparty.ie/paper-buntin ... e-p-3.html

The photo you showed looked like it was made of recycled paper. Very cool!


----------



## lillybella (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Fullamoon,
Thank you for your reply. Here is another site where lace paper can be found:
papermojo.com

Lace paper is certainly lovely
liy


----------



## Fullamoon (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh wow! Those are all gorgeous!


----------



## lillybella (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, these are lovely, the sheets are very large, and they are in the USA  for postage, if you live here like I do.
I think these are an overall good buy.
lily


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2011)

It looks like mulberry paper that has shapes punched into it. You could buy  shaped paper punches at a scrapbook store & punch your own.

The only problem I see is it would totally stick to your M&P unless you wrapped it in cello 1st. Paper is porous. It would not just stick a little, it would total get glued to it and you would have to scrape it off.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Tabitha,
From the description of the lace _paper_, it is actually made of a rayon fabric, a Japanese technique, but I wrap my soaps first.
lily


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 23, 2011)

I know it would be a little labor-intensive but what if you 'lined' the paper with mylar or mak-tak type material? You wouldn't have to wrap your soap...


----------



## TaoJonz (Mar 27, 2011)

you can find these papers in Paper Zone...or online.  They are a genre of handmade papers


----------

